# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Προβλημα σε πλακετα θυροτηλεορασης

## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Καλησπερα,
ξερει κανενας σας που μπορω να βρω service manual ή αλλη πλακετα σαν αυτη 
 με ενδιαφερει περισοτερο το θεμα του service manual...


Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## JOUN

Δυσκολο  να βρεις σχεδιο,αλλα για ποιο λογο;Η πλακετα ειναι πολυ απλη,αφου καταλαβαινω οτι δεν μπορεις να την φτιαξεις υπαρχουν πολλα μελη εδω που μπορουν να αντιμετωπισουν καποια βλαβη.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Εχει καει η αντισταση που ειναι αναμεσα στις κλεμες (aux lamp) kai (lock)
Και δεν λειτουργει τιποτα!!!

----------


## FILMAN

E ωραία. Δεν έχει άλλη θυροτηλεόραση η εγκατάσταση να δεις την τιμή της αντίστασης; Δεν έχει τίποτα τραγικά υλικά πάνω, ρελέ έχει, ασφάλειες, πυκνωτές, αντιστάσεις, διόδους, ένα τρίμμερ, ένα βαρίστορ, ένα τρανζίστορ, και ένα ολοκληρωμένο για κατασκευή τροφοδοτικών.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Φιλιππε... ειναι απο την θυροτηλεοραση κατω στην εισοδο... Παιζει να ειναι και 30 χρονων μοντελο...
Το ξερω οτι τα υλικα ειναι απλα το θεμα ειναι να βρω την τιμη της αντιστασης...

----------


## nyannaco

Πέραν της αντίστασης, και το ένα από τα δίδυμα ρελέ φαίνεται ύποπτο να έχει υπερθερμανθεί/καεί.
Θα πρότεινα τσεκάρισμα και των τριών ρελέ, και των ηλεκτρολυτικών (οι ακροδέκτες των ξαπλωτών έχουν μαυρίλα, ή μου φαίνεται; )
Επίσης, έλεγχο των ημιαγωγών, ή και αντικατάσταση, φτηνοί είναι.
Πριν από όλα αυτά όμως (της καμμένης αντίστασης εξαιρουμένης, βεβαίως) ένα καλό έλεγχο από την κάτω πλευρά της πλακέτας για ψυχρές κολλήσεις και αρπάγματα.

----------


## qazwsx

Ο φιλος σας ρωταει απο την αρχη του post του την τιμη της αντιστασης που εχει καει ή ακομα και καποια αλλη με διαφορετικη τιμη που θα μπορουσε να την αντικαταστηση αν δεν βρει την ιδια τιμη της...
ΟΜΩΣ κανενας μα κανενας δεν του εχει πει του ανθρωπου την τιμη παρα μονο του λετε οτι ειναι ενα απλο κυκλωμα...καποιοι δεν γνωριζουν και γιαυτο ρωτουν εδω μεσα για να παρουν απαντησεις....
οποιος γνωριζει ας βοηθησει τον φιλο

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Πολυ σωστα σωστα Σοφιανε... (Ευχαριστω) 
Κυριοι η αντισταση ειναι σε σειρα με το πηνιο του ρελε που εχει γινει καφε το οποιο ανοιγοκλεινει με το τρανζιστορακι (bc) που ειναι διπλα στο ρελε με την αντισταση στη βαση. Δηλαδή εχουμε θετικο της τροφοδοσιας..τρανζιστορ..αντισταση.. τροφοδοσια αρνητικο... αν υπαρχει κανενα σχεδιο να βρεθει καλως αλοιος βαζω μια στην τυχη τιμη απο 10 μεχρι 50 ωμ και τελειωνει το παραμυθι... το πηνιο του ρελε δειχνει καλο ωμμικα βεβαια θα φαει αλλαγη γιατι η επαφες του παρουσιαζουν 8 ωμ αντιστση....

----------


## hurt30

Φίλε παναγιώτη αν περιμένεις μέχρι αύριο το μεσημέρι θα στην φωτογραφίσω. Έχω την ίδια πλακέτα στο πατρικό εποχής 1986.

Δεν είναι δύσκολο να την υπολογίσεις όμως. Η πλακέτα αυτή βγάζει την τροφοδοσία του συστήματος που είναι κάτι του στυλ 36 volt αν θυμάμαι καλά. Αν το τροφοδοτικό δουλεύει μέτρα την. Δες και το ρελεδάκι που νομίζω ότι είναι 24Volt και κάνε 36-24-0.7=11.3Volt και μετά διαίρεσε με το ρεύμα ηρεμίας του ρελέ που θα το βρείς στο ιντερνετ με το μοντέλο του ρελέ. Βάλε την σωστή αντίσταση και βάλτο να δουλέψει πάλι καμια 30αρια φορές. Αν αρπάξει η αντίσταση πάλι παει να πει ότι το τύλιγμα του ρελε έχει βραχυκυκλώσει και θέλει αλλαγή.

Πάντως όταν χάλασε η δική μου βρήκα ότι το ρελέ και οι πυκνωτές ήταν στα τελευταία τους. Επίσης και το τρανζίστορ (BD390 ίσως, δεν θυμάμαι) που είναι στο μεγάλο ψυγείο είχε διαρροή.
Επίσης σε άλλο χρόνο δυο 555 που έχει για χρονισμούς στην άλλη πλακέτα (χρονος που κρατάει την κάμερα ανοικτή κλπ) σκάσανε, άλλαξέ τα και αυτα.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Ευχαριστω Πολύ hurt30. Θα περιμενω..

----------


## UV.

όπως είπε και ο hurt30 είναι πράγματι έτσι απλός ο υπολογισμός και προσθέτω ότι 
το ρεύμα λειτουργίας του ρελέ το υπολογίζεις και αυτό εύκολα αφού γνωρίζεις την τάση λειτουργίας του πηνίου 
(το γράφει στο σώμα του ρελέ) και μετρώντας την ωμική του αντίσταση βρήσκεις το I=V/R
και μετά για να μην ζεσταίνεται η αντίσταση (και ξαναχαλάσει) 
υπολογίζεις και την ισχή που χρειάζεται να έχει αυτή η αντίσταση από το P=Ι²R

----------


## FILMAN

Αν ισχύει αυτό:



> Κυριοι η αντισταση ειναι σε σειρα με το πηνιο του ρελε που εχει γινει καφε


και αυτό:



> Η πλακέτα αυτή βγάζει την τροφοδοσία του συστήματος που είναι κάτι του στυλ 36 volt αν θυμάμαι καλά.


τότε αγόρασε ένα καινούριο ρελέ ίδιας τάσης πηνίου σε V που θα βάλεις στη θέση του χαλασμένου. Αφού το αγοράσεις θα μετρήσεις με το πολύμετρο την αντίσταση του πηνίου του, και θα βρεις μια τιμή r Ω. Οπότε η καμμένη αντίσταση θα είναι R = r * (36 - V) / V. Π.χ. αν το ρελέ έχει πηνίο τάσης V = 24V που παρουσιάζει αντίσταση r = 900Ω, η καμμένη αντίσταση θα είναι 900 * (36 - 24) / 24 = 900 * 12 / 24 = 450Ω οπότε θα βάλεις την πλησιέστερη τιμή των 470Ω.

Η ισχύς της αντίστασης θα πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον (36 - V)2 / R. Για το παράδειγμά μας, (36 - 24)2 / 470 = 144 / 470 = 0.306W, οπότε θα πας στο 0.5W.

(Ο δεύτερος υπολογισμός δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη τη στρογγυλοποίηση της ωμικής τιμής που κάναμε πριν αλλά η απόκλιση δεν είναι μεγάλη. Η αντίσταση των 470Ω θα καταναλώσει στην πραγματικότητα ισχύ 0.325W).

Και κάτι τελευταίο: Σε σειρά με το πηνίο του άλλου ίδιου ρελέ, δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχη αντίσταση;

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

24Volt(880Ω) πηνιο εχει το μαυρο ρελε.. Αυτα με το διαφανο κελυφος ειναι 12V (Αντισταση 220Ω) παραδοξως και τα δυο... Το μαυρο ρελε δίνει την ταση για την εξωτερικη λαμπα.. Το ρελε αυτο μαλον κανονικα μπορει να ειναι συνεχεια οπλισμενο και να εχει την αντισταση για περιορισμο του ρευματος για να μην καιγεται συχνα.. το αλλο ρελε με το διαφανο πηνιο οχι δεν εχει την ιδια αντισταση... 
Σωστος ο υπολογισμος εκει περιπου υπολογιζω και εγω και η ισχυ ειναι οριο στο 0,3Watt και γι αυτο αλωστε καηκε η αντισταση.. Αλλος ενας τροπος ειναι να τροφοδοτησω την πλακετα και να μετρησω ακριβως την ταση οποτε μετρροντας την πτωση τασης στην αντισταση να εχω τα 12 (και 10 Volt να ειναι στο ρελε παλι θα οπλισει) και δεν θα καει ευκολα!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, για μέτρα την τάση τροφοδοσίας της πλακέτας.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

2 x 24 ειναι Φιλιππε

----------


## FILMAN

Συμμετρική; Πήρες ανταλλακτικό ρελέ; Αν και δεν βλέπω το λόγο γιατί να μην μπει 24βολτο ρελέ χωρίς καθόλου αντίσταση. Εσύ που έχεις την πλακέτα στα χέρια σου μπορείς να καταλάβεις αν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο.

----------

